# Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods



## Rider Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

2006 International Mechanical Code 507.2.1 Type I Hoods.

Type I hoods shall be installed where cooking appliances produce grease or smoke, such as occurs with griddles, fryers, boilers, ovens, ranges and wok ranges.

The City of Port Townsend has a new crepes restaurant and the owner doesn't think a crepes griddle should be required to have a Type I Hood. The owner reason is because other Cities have approved crepe resaturants with a Type II hood.

Is there any gray area here for the requirement between Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hood?

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

I would not think a Type I hood would be required.  That great ice cream shop on your main street in PT makes waffle cones and I don't think they have a hood.  Pannini sandwich shops typically do not have hoods.  I would not view a crepe as being grease ladden.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

I would want to see their menu, only crepes? No sides?


----------



## Mule (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

where cooking appliances produce grease or smoke

How do you cook a crepe? Is there any oil to keep them from sticking to the pan?

Also as fatboy stated..what else is on the menu?


----------



## north star (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

*Typically, some type of medium is used to cook the batter in.  Olive oil,  vegetable oil,*

*butter, margarine, et., ...albeit small amounts.    What else will they have on the*

*menu and what will be going into those crepes?   :shock:*


----------



## Rider Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

Great questions.

Also what happens when the menu changes?

This is Port Townsend.

Rick


----------



## FredK (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

Menu please.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Type I or Type II Commercial Kitchen Hoods

"Also what happens when the menu changes?"

Hopefully that would be caught on their regular Fire Business inspection.


----------



## fireguy (Aug 9, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "Also what happens when the menu changes?"Hopefully that would be caught on their regular Fire Business inspection.


First explain to me the phrase "regular Fire Business inspection"

I cannot recall that any Type II (Except bakeries)  I have seen did not start cooking Type I food with the resultant grease deposits.   You cannot clean grease without a big mess if you have leaky ducts, hood, and connection.  That is before we even discuss fire suppression systems.  Then when you have a type II hood, the fan is different than that used on a Type I

Even bakeries develop a grease build up.  We use a chimney brush, but that does not do a good job.  My opinion is all exhaust systems in a commercial kitchen should be Type I.  Dish machines, bakeries, normal grease from hamburgers, French fries.


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2013)

First explain to me the phrase "regular Fire Business inspection"

We do annual fire inspections of businesses

And check to see if cooking is done using proper hood


----------



## fatboy (Aug 9, 2013)

Just saying we will give some of them the benefit of the doubt.......but in the end........if there is grease it will show up........sooner or later.

Regular Fire Business Inspection.........what occurs in our jurisdiction, annually, semi-annually, we visit the business and do a safety inspection, in compliance with the IFC.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-mechanical-codes/12068-grease-vapor-measurements.html


----------



## fireguy (Aug 9, 2013)

How do you determine if grease is leaking from a duct/hood junction?  If the duct is enclosed, any grease leakage is not visible.  If the hood fits tight against the ceiling or there is a metal trim between the hood and ceiling, you cannot see the grease.  Or if there is clearance above the hood, the grease accumulation is normally not cleaned until it drips down  the face of the hood.

Fire systems are not designed to control a fire outside of the hood.

NFPA 96-2011 Annex.11.6.2 shows a device to measure the thickness of the grease. It is called a grease comb. It is plastic, so it cleans easily.  Brooks Equipment sells the grease comb for $5.41 plus shipping cost.  FireTech Grease Comb. 0.002" is an acceptable depth of grease, .078" is not.  Now, we all know the annex is not part of the code, but is explanatory information.

Sounds like CDA and Fatboy do regular inspections.   Do you pull filters?  Do you get on a ladder to inspect the top of the hood?  Do you climb on the roof and inspect the fan and any grease collection devices there may be?  I would be so happy if the grease ducts were inspected on a regular basis, I know the quality of work would improve (Including my work).  If the local hood cleaners use labels that list "Inaccessable areas exist", do you let them get by with that excuse? Do you required any kind of service report from the hood cleaners and the fire system companies?   NFPA


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like CDA and Fatboy do regular inspections.   Do you pull filters?  Do you get on a ladder to inspect the top of the hood?  Do you climb on the roof and inspect the fan and any grease collection devices there may be?  I would be so happy if the grease ducts were inspected on a regular basis, I know the quality of work would improve (Including my work).  If the local hood cleaners use labels that list "Inaccessable areas exist", do you let them get by with that excuse? Do you required any kind of service report from the hood cleaners and the fire system companies?   NFPA[/quote

YES, NO,DEPENDS

solid ahj answer

We require at least annual inspection of the fixed pipe system

With inspection tag affixed

No do not require a report

We require at least annual cleaning of the vent a hood and exhaust system

From a vent a hood cleaning company

Require affix cleaning tag to hood

Depend if I pull filters or not, on type of cooking and what the cooking area looks like

Normally do not do roofs


----------



## fireguy (Aug 10, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> YES, NO,DEPENDS
> 
> Normally do not do roofs


Roofs are fun.  You get to see fans w/o hinge kits, that have never been tipped, rigid electrical conduit, broken wiring because the wires are too short,   dead pigeons stuck in the grease puddles, fans with broken fan belts.  All kinds of things that affect the fire safety of the building. And do not forget the wiring the power company ran that is only 4 feet from the roof.


----------



## sobisu (Jul 5, 2021)

fireguy said:


> Bir kanal/davlumbaz bağlantısından gresin sızdığını nasıl belirlersiniz? Kanal kapalıysa, herhangi bir gres sızıntısı görünmez. Davlumbaz tavana sıkıca oturuyorsa veya davlumbaz ile tavan arasında metal bir kaplama varsa, yağı göremezsiniz. Veya davlumbazın üzerinde boşluk varsa, yağ birikmesi davlumbazın ön yüzünden damlayana kadar normalde temizlenmez.
> 
> Yangın sistemleri, davlumbaz dışındaki bir yangını kontrol etmek için tasarlanmamıştır.
> 
> ...


Bilgilendirme için çok teşekkür ederim. Detaylı ve içerik bir içerik yayınınız. Ben de zaman zaman sitemde bu türlerde.








						Hood Cleaning Equipment in the Kitchen Home Appliances
					

window.dataLayer = window.dataLayer || []; function gtag(){dataLayer.push(arguments);} gtag('js', new Date()); ...




					utensilsreview.com


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2021)

Type 1 hoods are to be used with appliances that produce grease and smoke. Such as fryers, griddles and ovens.

Type 2 hoods are to be used with appliances that produce only heat and steam and no grease or smoke. Such as dishwashers and pasta cookers. 

Does the oil in the crapes vaporize? IMHO,  electric crepe makers don't typically output enough oils or grease to require a Type I hood

Per crape maker, *Perform the seasoning procedure* in a well ventilated area—preferably underneath an extraction hood. A substantial amount of smoke will be generated, which is normal of any kind in quantity.

*The electric crape maker, produces heat, which pushes it into the type 2 hood, Some cities also allow the use of Type 2 hoods with pizza ovens and sandwich grillers. (Quiznos)*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 6, 2021)

507.2 Type I hoods.
Type I hoods shall be installed where cooking appliances produce grease or smoke as a result of the cooking process. Type I hoods shall be installed over medium-duty, heavy-duty and extra-heavy-duty cooking appliances.

MEDIUM-DUTY COOKING APPLIANCE. Medium duty cooking appliances include electric discrete element ranges (with or without oven), electric and gas hot-top ranges, electric and gas griddles, electric and gas double-sided griddles, electric and gas fryers (including open deep fat fryers, donut fryers, kettle fryers and pressure fryers), electric and gas conveyor pizza ovens, electric and gas tilting skillets (braising pans) and electric and gas rotisseries.

We have a few installations where the hood and ductwork where installed to Type I construction requirements minus the fire suppression requirements. If the menu changes or the equipment installing the hood suppression system is all that is needed.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2021)

Bilgilendirme

Glad you all understand Turkish, and eight year old thread.


----------

